# Perianal sinus tract vs Anal Fistula



## coderguy1939 (Apr 28, 2009)

Can anyone explain the difference to me regarding the above referenced diagnoses?

In the op rpt, the doctor clealy states that there is no patent fistula tract but he did excise a perianal sinus tract.  Sinus in ICD-9 keeps leading me back to fistula.  

Input would be appreciate.


----------

